# Praying for government



## BaptistCanuk (Apr 26, 2006)

What things do you pray for when you pray for government leaders? I am tired of praying the same thing every time and all I can think of is to ask God to give them wisdom, and then the wisdom to know what to do with that wisdom so they don't become like Solomon.


----------



## JessB (Apr 26, 2006)

I often pray for courage for Prime Minister Harper in particular, that he would stand by his moral convictions.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Apr 26, 2006)

Ok thanks. I have some thoughts about Harper but this isn't the place. Thanks again.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 26, 2006)

Hmmm...appears we Americans have given up praying for our government.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 26, 2006)

More like, "how do we pray?"


----------



## Ivan (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> More like, "how do we pray?"



Indeed. It's quite the mess.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 26, 2006)

I would (and do) pray for their submission to the King of kings.

That they would rule in the fear of God, and make decisions based upon the norms of Scripture.

That they would keep the peace and allow us to live peaceable lives, in all quietness and reverence.

That the freedom to worship the One True God would not be taken from us outwardly by laws and other forms of persecution.

That God would destroy all his and our enemies, frustrating the plans of wicked men in high places, and desolating their schemes.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> I would (and do) pray for their submission to the King of kings.
> 
> That they would rule in the fear of God, and make decisions based upon the norms of Scripture.
> ...



Agreed. 

If our government would ever take my freedom of worship it would be either open rebellion or I'd head for the mountains!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 26, 2006)

1 Tim. 2:



> [1] I exhort therefore, that, first of all, supplications, prayers, intercessions, and giving of thanks, be made for all men;
> [2] For kings, and for all that are in authority; that we may lead a quiet and peaceable life in all godliness and honesty.
> [3] For this is good and acceptable in the sight of God our Saviour;
> [4] Who will have all men to be saved, and to come unto the knowledge of the truth.



Fisher's Catechism 63:



> Q. 24. What are the duties of subjects towards their magistrates?
> 
> A. To honour and reverence them, 2 Sam. 9:6; to obey their just laws, Eccl. 8:2; to pay them the tribute that is due to them, Rom. 13:7; *to pray for them, 1 Tim. 2:1, 2*; and to support and defend their persons and authority, 1 Sam. 26:15, 16; Esth. 6:2.



Fisher's Catechism 98:



> Q. 30. For what should we pray with reference to magistrates?
> 
> A. That they may not be "a terror to good works, but to the evil," Rom. 13:3; and that, under them, we may lead a quiet and peaceable life, in all godliness and honesty, 1 Tim. 2:2.



WLC 191 on the second petition of the Lord's Prayer:



> Q191: What do we pray for in the second petition.?
> A191: In the second petition (which is, Thy kingdom come,)[1] acknowledging ourselves and all mankind to be by nature under the dominion of sin and Satan,[2] we pray, that the kingdom of sin and Satan may be destroyed,[3] the gospel propagated throughout the world,[4] the Jews called,[5] the fulness of the Gentiles brought in;[6] the church furnished with all gospel officers and ordinances,[7] purged from corruption,[8] *countenanced and maintained by the civil magistrate:[9]* that the ordinances of Christ may be purely dispensed, and made effectual to the converting of those that are yet in their sins, and the confirming, comforting, and building up of those that are already converted:[10] that Christ would rule in our hearts here,[11] and hasten the time of his second coming, and our reigning with him forever:[12] and that he would be pleased so to exercise the kingdom of his power in all the world, as may best conduce to these ends.[13]
> 
> 1. Matt. 6:10
> ...



Presidential Prayer Team

US Magistrates to Pray For


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Apr 26, 2006)

Great help people. Thank you.


----------

